# Mac Vs. Pc



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Regardless of which side of the fence you happen to sit on (if any) this is just hilarious

I Hate Macs


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love Charlie Brooker - has anyone seen his 'Screengrabs' on BBC4?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Macs are just smug, preening



















He doesn't mean our Mac does he?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> > Macs are just smug, preening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

There was some TV programme before Xmas, where the present went to the third floor of an office block, where he proceeded to throw a PC from the window onto the concrete car park below. He then repeated the performance with a Mac.

His co-presenter then picked up the remians of both machines and stated that he was going to get them both repaired. He went to the local high street computer store and bought a new PC case, and a new hard drive, re-assembled the bits and had it working again inside 2 hours. He tried the same with the Mac and spent 2 days on the phone trying to source parts...gave up and sent it back to Apple for repair. The Mac came back 10 days later with a bill for Â£450.

There's a story in there somewhere.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I recommend sending all your PCs (installed with Linux) to poor children in India so they can learn IT skills and take jobs from uptight Westerners rather than chucking them out of a window.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've heard all this before till I'm blue in the face.

Macs are losing in the war and will lose lose lose.

The Pc is going on to win the freaking lot and that is that.

The Mac is a bloody expensive piece of kit and it is dead in the water in the long term.

Waste of bloody time


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I like the piece in the article which refers to the Mac as a "Fisher-Price Activity Centre" very true, just like the Iphone (name stolen form another company) which, like the Mac, is an answer to a problem nobody has, which as has been ponited out, means the Mac has already lost ages ago.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

"you surely can't have failed to notice the current Apple Macintosh campaign starring David Mitchell and Robert Webb"

The concrete must have set really hard around my head......WTF are those two? What ad?









The guys in design that use Macs here (because they would hold thier breath until they turned blue if they didn't get one) all wear multi coloured rimmed glasses and Pannies! We call the place "fairyland".......if they have to come over into the "greasy" areas they start to sulk and get scared!









Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Just because people can't or will not afford a Mac, slagging it off as expensive is childish and not even correct.
> 
> The initial outlay/investment may be somewhat higher than for a PC, but ROI in terms of less downtime, resale value and useability make up for that.
> 
> ...


You are in a minority thinking that.

We have a computer cluster where I work and which has to be maintained.

The idea that the cluster could have been populated with Macs is a sick joke.

They ARE bloody expensive and IMO they are quirky bits of kit for quirky people.

But, I respect the fact that people should be free to choose quirkiness


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love Macs - I use a PC most of the time for work, but when I get to escape onto the widescreen Mac for a day or two to do web and print work it's a dream. They probably will always be a bit niche, but I don't think that's a problem. It's nice to have a choice...


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I have never used a Mac, my expertise is Windows in all it's many flavors, from Windows for Workgroups and DOS, through XP. I don't think that the average Windows user really cares about Macs, if he even knows what one is. The Mac user on the other hand is usually pro-Mac and anti-Windows, I haven't seen or heard from many Mac users that think Windows has its place.

Trust Griff to be the anti-Mac. 

Anyway, take a look at this guy's website. He has converted to Mac's even though he is an editor for a Windows-based publication. If he can do it, it's not a niche that's going to die out, and he chose to do it, which means there were some convincing arguments in favor of it.

For what I do on the home PC, I could switch to Mac. It would make some things easier, like video editing. But in the end it comes down to cost.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Griff said:


> I've heard all this before till I'm blue in the face.
> 
> Macs are losing in the war and will lose lose lose.
> 
> ...


Griff,

Although it is exactly the same situation I am sure that you do not share the same opinion of mechanical versus quartz/LCD wristwatches.

A no-name LCD IS a PC, its cheap, they are everywhere and most people have got one.

A mechanical wristwatch is a delightful combination of precision engineering, ergonomics and just plain cool. Welcome to the world of a mac user.

Macs can be exploited very successfully in certain business environments, however PC's are cheaper. It is not in the business environment that Macs are ideal.

As a comfy consumer tool they are streets ahead.

I work on PC's running windows 'cos I have to. But for all my personal writing, web design, video editing, photo manipulation, email and surfing I use a mac. For the same reason that at work you sit in the same model chair that every other bugger does, but at home you have YOUR favourite armchair.

The war is already won, Macs and Linux are the tools of the dissidents.

Andy


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> I've heard all this before till I'm blue in the face.
> 
> Macs are losing in the war and will lose lose lose.
> 
> ...


Apple Death Knell Counter


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> > Macs are just smug, preening tossers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because I threw him out of my fan club when he refused to call me El-Supremo


----------

